# صلاة روحيه



## Son of god (13 مايو 2007)

وإلهي ... 

      وأنا أعيش حياتي يحاصرني العالم ويصارعني بضغوطه ومتاعبه وآلامه وتجاربه، أشكرك ربي لأنك لا تتركني وحدي بل تقودني وترشدني، تعضدني وتقويني، تحل فيّ بروحك فتجعلني قادراً أن أواجه العالم بقوتك وقدرتك. ساعدني حتى أفهم تعاليم المسيح الخارقة وحتي أطبقها و أحيا لك كل أيام حياتي في إسم المسيح ... أمين. 

الرب يبارك حياتكم... امين.:94:


----------



## †السريانيه† (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة روحيه*

صلاه جميله جدا انا صليتها  
ميرسي لتعبك والرب يبارك حياتك
امين​


----------



## candy shop (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة روحيه*

شكرااااااا على الصلاه الجميله دى 

يا Son of god​


----------

